# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  دار الإفتاء المصرية: يجوز للمسلم بيع لحم الخنزير والخمر لغير المسلمين

## yassirali66

* 
قال الشيخ على فخر، أمين الفتوى بدار الإفتاء المصرية، أنه يجوز للمسلم أن يتعامل بالعقود الفاسدة مع غير المسلمين وفى بلادهم.


وأضاف فخر، خلال برنامجه على فضائية الناس، أنه يجوز للمسلم أن يبيع  الخمر ولحم الخنزير فى بلاد غير المسلمين، وهذا ماورد فى مذهب الإمام أبى  حنيفة، مبنيا على أنه يجوز للمسلم أن يأخذ من مال غير المسلمين فى ديارهم  برضاهم

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل،،
ان الله سيسألكم عن هذا وانه لضلال مبين،
وانا انقل لكم هذه الفتوى من موقع صيد الفوائد وقد تم طرح هذا السؤال فيها لاحد شيوخ السنة بالمملكة العربية السعودية وفيها بيان شافى ورد على اهل الضلال،
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
-------------------------------


العمل في متاجر الخمور ومقاهيها في بلاد الكفار



عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
عضو مركز الدعوة والإرشاد بالرياض

 
السؤال :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شيخنا الكريم 
عبد الرحمن السحيم 
جزاك الله خيرا على تسهيل حصولنا على استفسارتنا وما يتشابه علينا
لا أطيل عليك 
لكن يوجد لدي سؤال عسى أن يوفقني الله وأجد الإجابة عند فضيلتكم 
وسؤالي 
ينص على :
هل يجوز لمسلم يعيش في بلاد غير المسلمين أن يتاجر في الخمور أو يعمل بمكان يبيع الخمر 
مثل مقهى أو ما شابه ذلك ؟ 
أرجو من فضيلتكم أن توافيني بالرد في أقرب وقت 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه 
احترامي وتقديري 
لفضيلتكم

الجواب :

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاك الله خيراً . 
ووفقك الله لما يُحب ويَرضى

لا يجوز لرجل مسلم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يَعمل في متاجر الخمور ومقاهيها .
ولا يجوز له أن يُتاجِر بها لا في بلاد المسلمين ولا في بلاد الكفار .

والخمر مَلعون فيها عشرة :
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : أتاني جبريل فقال : يا محمد إن الله عز وجل لعن الخمر وعاصرها ومعتصرها وشاربها وحاملها والمحمولة إليه وبائعها ومبتاعها وساقيها ومستقيها . رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره .
و قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لُعِنَتِ الخمرة على عشرة وجوه : لُعِنَت الخمر بعينها وشاربها وساقيها وبائعها ومبتاعها وعاصرها ومعتصرها وحاملها والمحمولة إليه وآكل ثمنها . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه .

ولم يَسْتَثْنِ من ذلك شيئاً .

فعاصرها أو مُعتَصِرها وحاملها وبائعها ومشتريها وساقيها ؛ كلهم ملعونون على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سواء قدّموا ذلك للمسلم أو للكافِر .

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حَرَّم بيع الخمر على الإطلاق .
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن الله ورسوله حَرّم بيع الخمر والميتة والخنـزير والأصنام . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

بل أعلَن ذلك عام الفتح .
روى البخاري ومسلم من حديث جابر بن عبد الله أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول عام الفتح - وهو بمكة - : إن الله ورسوله حرم بيع الخمر والميتة والخنْزير والأصنام . فقيل : يا رسول الله أرأيت شحوم الميتة ، فإنه يُطْلَى بها السفن ، ويُدهن بها الجلود ، ويَسْتَصْبِح بها الناس ؟ فقال : لا ، هو حرام . ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك : قاتل الله اليهود ! إن الله عز وجل لما حَرَّم عليهم شحومها أجملوه ثم باعوه فأكلوا ثمنه .
فَقَرَن بيع الخمر ببيع الميتة والخنْزير والأصنام .

وهذا هو رأي جماهير العلماء .
ولم يَقُل أحد من أهل العلم بِجواز بيع الخمر على الكفار على الإطلاق ، إلا ما ذُكِر من قول شاذ في بعض المذاهب من جواز بيع الخمر على الكفّار المحارِبين !
ومع ذلك هو قول ضعيف شاذّ ، لا يُعوّل عليه .
ثم هو مُخالِف للإجماع .
قال الإمام القرطبي في التفسير : أجمع المسلمون على تحريم بيع الخمر والدم ، وفي ذلك دليل على تحريم بيع العَذرات وسائر النجاسات ، وما لا يَحِلّ أكله . اهـ . 
قال ابن قدامة : ولا يجوز بيع الخمر ولا التوكيل في بيعه ، ولا شراؤه .
قال ابن المنذر : أجمع أهل العلم على أن بيع الخمر غير جائز . اهـ . 

ومما يَدلّ على تحريم بيع الخمر للكفار أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمَرَ بإتلاف الخمر التي كانت من أموال أيتام ، ولو كان يجوز بيعها لغير المسلمين لأذِن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيعها على اليهود أو على المشركين الذين يشربون الخمر .

روى الترمذي من طريق أنس عن أبي طلحة أنه قال : يا نبي الله إني اشتريت خمرا لأيتام في حجري . قال : أهْرِق الخمر ، واكسر الدِّنان .

ولو كان يجوز بيع الخمر على الكفار لما أتْلَف صلى الله عليه وسلم مال الأيتام ، ولأذِن في بيع الخمر على الكفار .

وبائع الخمر على الكفّار يُعين على الإثم والعدوان ، وقد قال الله تبارك وتعالى : ( وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ ) .

ومن باع الخمر فقد تحايل على ما حرَّم الله ، فأشْـبَه اليهود الذين قال فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : قاتل الله اليهود ! إن الله عز وجل لما حَرَّم عليهم شحومها أجملوه ، ثم باعوه ، فأكلوا ثمنه . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

روى البخاري ومسلم من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : بَلَغَ عمر أن فلانا باع خمرا ، فقال : قَاتَلَ الله فلانا ! ألم يعلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : قاتل الله اليهود حُرِّمَتْ عليهم الشحوم ، فجملوها فباعوها .

فهذه نصوص صحيحة صريحة في النهي عن بيع الخمر .
ولا يجوز تَرْك قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقول أحدٍ كائنا من كان .

وقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى عن خياط خَاطَ للنصارى سَير حرير فيه صليب ذهب . فهل عليه إثم في خياطته ؟ وهل تكون أجرته حلالا أم لا ؟
فأجاب رحمه الله :
نعم ، إذا أعان الرجل على معصية الله كان آثما ، لأنه أعان على الإثم والعدوان ، ولهذا لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الخمر وعاصرها ومعتصرها وحاملها والمحمولة إليه وبائعها ومشتريها وساقيها وشاربها وآكل ثمنها . وأكثر هؤلاء كالعاصر والحامل والساقي إنما هم يُعاونون على شربها ، ولهذا ينهى عن بيع السلاح لمن يُقَاتِل به قِتالا مُحَرَّماً كقتال المسلمين ، والقتال في الفتنة ، فإذا كان هذا في الإعانة على المعاصي فكيف بالإعانة على الكفر ؟ وشعائر الكفر ؟ والصليب لا يجوز عمله بأجرة ولا غير أجرة ، ولا بيعه صليبا ، كما لا يجوز بيع الأصنام ولا عملها . اهـ . 

والله تعالى أعلم .




*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*http://www.saaid.net/Doat/assuhaim/fatwa/215.htm
هذا هو الموقع لمن أراد الفائدة
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*جزاك الله عنا الف خير علي التوضيح
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*حسبى الله  ونعم  الوكيل 





عن  مصعب بن سعد  عن ابيه قال :  انزلت   اربع    ايات   يوم   بدر  اصبت سيفا   فأتى   النبى  صلى  الله   عليه  فقال :  يارسول  الله  نفلنيه  فقال :《ضعه 》ثم  قام فقال : يارسول  نفلنيه  فقال  《ضعه 》  ثم  قام  فقال : يارسول  الله  نفلنيه    أجعل    كمن ﻻغناء  له  فقال  النبى صلى  الله  عليه  وسلم  《ضعه  من  حيث  اخذته  》  فنزلت هذة  الايه     {يسألونك  عن اﻻنفال قل الانفال لله والرسول  }  قال :  وصنع رجل  من اﻻنصار   طعاما   فدعانا  فشربنا  الخمر حتى   انتشينا   قال : فتفاخر   اﻻنصار   وقريش  فقالت   الانصار :  نحن  افضل منكم   وقالت  قريش  :  نحن  افضل منكم  فأخذ رجل  من  اﻻنصار  لحيى  جزور  فضرب  به  انف سعد  ففزره قال :فكان  انف  سعد مفزورا  قال فنزلت  هذة الايه  {  يا  ايها  الذين امنوا  انما الخمر  والميسر واﻻنصاب  واﻻزﻻم  رجس  من عمل  الشيطان  فاجتنبوه  لعلكم  تفلحون  }  قال :  وقالت  ام سعد اليس الله  امرهم بالبر فوالله  ﻻ اطعم طعاما  وﻻاشرب  شرابا  حتى اموت   او تكفر  بمحمد   قال : فكانوا  اذا  ارادوا  ان يطعموها    شجروا  فاها بعصا  ثم  اوجروها    قال  فنزلت  الايه  {ووصينا  الانسان  بوالديه  حسنا } قال : ودخل   رسول  الله  صلى  الله   عليه وسلم   على   سعد  هو مريض يعوده فقال يارسول  الله  اوصى بمالى كله   قال :《ﻻ》 قال  : فبثلثيه   فقال :《ﻻ》 قال : فبثلثه  قال : فسكت  .
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*قال  النبى  صلى الله  عليه  وسلم قال :((  من  شرب  الخمر  فسكر  لم  تقبل صﻻته اربعين  ليله ،  فان  شربها  فسكر  لم  تقبل  صﻻته  اربعين ليله  ، والثالثه   والرابعه   ، فإن  شربها   لم  تقبل صﻻته  اربعين  ليله   فان تاب لم  يتب الله  عليه  وكان حقا  على  الله   ان يسقيه  من عبن خبال )) قيل  وما  عين خبال   ؟  قال 《 صديد اهل  النار》
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::
قال  النبى صلى الله  عليه  وسلم  (ﻻيدخل  الجنة   منان وﻻ مدمن  خمر )
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::
قال   النبى صلى الله  عليه وسلم   (ﻻيدخل  الجنة  منان  وﻻ  عاق  والديه  وﻻ مدمن خمر )
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

 
قال الشيخ على فخر، أمين الفتوى بدار الإفتاء المصرية، أنه يجوز للمسلم أن يتعامل بالعقود الفاسدة مع غير المسلمين وفى بلادهم.


وأضاف فخر، خلال برنامجه على فضائية الناس، أنه يجوز للمسلم أن يبيع  الخمر ولحم الخنزير فى بلاد غير المسلمين، وهذا ماورد فى مذهب الإمام أبى  حنيفة، مبنيا على أنه يجوز للمسلم أن يأخذ من مال غير المسلمين فى ديارهم  برضاهم




مفتي اخر الزمان 

*

----------


## سامرين

*قناة الناس اللي فيها الشيخ بدر دي تجيب شيوخ يقولوا اكتر من كده
ياريت المحكمه امرت بقفلها نهائيا بدل سنه اهي السنه انتهت ورجعوا تاني يسمووا في افكار الناس
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العظيم
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*شكرا جزيلا الحبيب محمد أحمد عـــــوض ..توضيح كافي وشافي ..أما عن مصر فنقول  رد الله غربتها  ..
                        	*

----------

